# Interface de programacion para emisora vhf



## Daniss1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Estoy mirando para hacer un cable de programacion para una maxon pm100 v2 y questa 180 euros, he buscado esquemas pero ninguno funciona, alguien me puede pasar alguno que funcione?


----------

